# Finished my custom built stand for the 55g Planted



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

My custom take on an ADA style stand, homebuilt for the 55g, only used recycled wood than just covered it in dark grey Formica.
Now to take my time with a new aquascape and design something better than before. This will be a long thought out process....

Lap joint frames. 

Frames. 
 
Inset doors, rather than large full front doors. 
 
unfinished doors open.
 
Doors unfinished
 
Done with the formica. Used Magnetic push release catches for the doors so no knobs required.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice work.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks amazing very nice custom touches. I particularly like the cut out and removable shelves


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow amazing shelf.


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

target said:


> Nice work.





Reckon said:


> Looks amazing very nice custom touches. I particularly like the cut out and removable shelves





118869 said:


> Wow amazing shelf.


Thanks guys. My 80 year old grandfather deserves some credit, he helped me with the build and lent me his shop. They dont make em like the used too.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Good Job on the stand. It looks great . Can't wait to see the set up completed ..


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice. Love the formica finish.


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

Next Step: Hardscape design,

I went and picked up some stone for the scape today. Spent a few hours wondering a landscape supply yard, 
I felt like a kid in a candy shop! Here's what I finally picked out. I power washed them, brought them home cleaned 
with boiling water and a little bleach, a good hand scrub to finish them off. I tried a bunch of different ideas but this 
design stuck out the most. Enjoy the pics!


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I LOVE everything that you have done! 
What are those stones called?
I also love the other tank you have in the background. Awesome work!!!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice work on the stand and set up


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

Tweeked the scape a bit with help from Miyabi-Aqua. Might need a bit more tweaking still but its a process.


----------



## Straghtguy (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow, beautiful stand! Do you want to make one for me too?

I also love your aquascaping. Good work!


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

DSM with foreground plants DHG and HC










meanwhile the 30g is getting neglected...
Pressurized CO2 is removed, no ferts are being added, Penguin HOB filter...


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

Special thanks to Aquariums West. I've been looking for this plant! Love it, I bought 4 pots of Tropica Hygrophila Pinnatifida! Quality! 









Couple extras to try.


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks great so far! Subscribed


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

TheBigCheese said:


> Special thanks to Aquariums West. I've been looking for this plant! Love it, I bought 4 pots of Tropica Hygrophila Pinnatifida! Quality!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O I like this plant. never had them before. Cool!!!


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

nice plants you got there!


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

TheBigCheese said:


> My custom take on an ADA style stand, homebuilt for the 55g, only used recycled wood than just covered it in dark grey Formica.
> Now to take my time with a new aquascape and design something better than before. This will be a long thought out process....


Great job .could you tell me the approximate cost of building this stand ?


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

guppygeorge said:


> Great job .could you tell me the approximate cost of building this stand ?


Sorry for the late reply, Cost of the wood was pretty much free, used salvaged wood from my grandfather. I only bought the 
Formica which was the main expense. You can check pricing on rona etc.. between $70-$100 for a nice piece. Than you need
contact cement etc.. Just took a couple weeks of part time labour. I have an extra piece of the Formica if anyone is interested,
bought it for $100, open to offers.

January Update pics:

Dwarf Hair grass filling in, minor diatoms on the HC and Downoi, as I was expecting. It Should go away in a few weeks. 


















The Hygrophilia Pinnatifida! Love this plant! Starting to really spread out now. Lots of runners. It's been said to have a moderate growth rate, but I'd say its on the high side of Moderate haha.


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

January 19th, (1 month) 









Picked up a bunch of Otos today, great little critters.









And a pair of Canadian Aquatic scissors to replace my old ones. Cant wait to try them out. Thanks Patrick.


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

That's one sexy looking tank.


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Looking reaaallllly good!


----------



## Tommy72a (Jan 6, 2013)

Good job!!!


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

Yet another work of art on here, im looking forward to watching it continue to grow! Great work!


----------



## Eros168 (Dec 25, 2011)

Wish my planted tank can look at least half as good


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

TheBigCheese said:


> Special thanks to Aquariums West. I've been looking for this plant! Love it, I bought 4 pots of Tropica Hygrophila Pinnatifida! Quality!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet looking tank Cheese! Its coming along well.

I've been looking for this plant (pinnatifida) and was not able to find it locally, thanks for the info. They are sweet looking one.


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

I haven't updated this in a long time... Here's where the tanks at now.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

That's nice


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

no change, just a good clean and trim


----------



## tardigrade (Jan 24, 2014)

Very nice looking tank


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Super tight. Tank envy.....One thing missing...a fluorescent plastic scuba diver that emits bubbles. I'm sure that's next


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Looks awesome. Very simple layout  Now you need a 100 neons or cardinals


----------

